# Grounding the fuel system



## ggmurray (Mar 19, 2017)

Hey Everyone,

Need some advice on grounding the fuel system, I've installed a 12 gal aluminum tank in my Traveler TX 170 which is aluminum. Did I foul out by installing an Aluminum tank in a aluminum boat? Tanks painted and I've added the 1/4 neoprene strips to the bottom and sides of the tank and used aluminum rivets to anchor in the compartment the floor in the compartment is aluminum, also has a SS filler neck with vent and new marine hoses 1-1/2 for the fill and 5/8 vent, 3/8 fuel. So I'm finishing up the fuel system and got stumped with the grounding issues. I understand that all the components tank/filler neck/sending unit have to be grounded, can this be one black ground wire say 12 gauge marine grade tinned wire daisy chained from the filler neck to the tank to the sending unit then to the negative battery block or does each item need it own ground wire to the negative battery block. No grounding to the hull for any reason correct. I have a pic of what the install looks like, Hey any advice or help please! If I need to change anything now is the time!


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Mar 19, 2017)

I would consult the USCG boat builder's guide. I am sure they have some code on this.


----------



## mbweimar (Mar 20, 2017)

Ground is ground. You can connect them all in series. I have an aluminum tank in mine, but opted for the cheaper plastic Perko gas fill to avoid any extra complications.


----------



## ggmurray (Mar 20, 2017)

Thanks for tips guys been looking over the uscg handbook and will
Report in later tonight....


----------



## richg99 (Mar 20, 2017)

I think that you will find that BLACK is not the same as Ground. But, the manual will tell the real story.

richg99

p.s. Looks like GREEN is the right one.
https://www.jamestowndistributors.com/userportal/document.do?docId=80


----------



## ggmurray (Mar 20, 2017)

richg99 your exactly right! green is the right color, saw it in USCG BB Handbook it was great tip from cedarRS.


----------



## ggmurray (Mar 20, 2017)

Here's some info straight from the handbook!


----------



## ggmurray (Mar 21, 2017)

forgot the color code page!


----------

